# Help for Speaker ID



## plato67 (Jan 13, 2008)

I just picked up a near mint condition Traynor Reverb Master SC with 4 10" speakers. The code on the basket reads DWB6 7388. Are these Marslands?


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

plato67 said:


> I just picked up a near mint condition Traynor Reverb Master SC with 4 10" speakers. The code on the basket reads DWB6 7388. Are these Marslands?


I think they are Emminence !

http://livevan.com/index.php?action...unds&search_time_limit=&search_board_section=

http://www.thegearpage.net/board/showthread.php?t=1323394


----------



## plato67 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thx Louis, but I don't see any physical proof in those links. Eminence had a different code.

http://forums.vintageamps.com/viewtopic.php?p=417370

This link seems to suggest Marslands. Other Traynors I have also have the 73 code on the speakers. I just cant seem to find proof that 73 is the Marsland code.


----------



## plato67 (Jan 13, 2008)

Found some proof:

http://vintageamps.com/plexiboard/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=100321

They are Marslands.

Ugh.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

plato67 said:


> Found some proof:
> 
> http://vintageamps.com/plexiboard/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=100321
> 
> ...


Great !!!

i was trying to help !!


----------



## plato67 (Jan 13, 2008)

I appreciate it; thx!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

73XX is a generic yorkville/traynor part number for speakers, it does not denote any particular manufacturer.
The information on the internet that claims 73 or 7370 as a marsland EIA code is incorrect.
Someone had a traynor speaker that happened to be marsland and they mistakenly took the 73xx traynor part number to be an EIA code.
So that proof is not valid.



plato67 said:


> They are Marslands.
> Ugh.


The ugh is supposed to be based on what they sound like, not what the brand name happens to turn out to be :smile-new:.


----------



## plato67 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thx; so what wound the speaker code be? 88?






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

No, 7388 is the yorkville part number. I don't think Marsland or RSC used actual EIA codes, but the DB6W is I think the manufacturers number.
Going by this post (3rd last on page), DB numbers indicate RSC http://www.audiokarma.org/forums/archive/index.php/t-365157.html


----------

